# Any jumping pics? Air shots?



## Bomber (Dec 20, 2010)

I havnt got any good ones, but wow.. as Bomber is getting older (9.5 mo now) hes got some ups...i was wondering if he was really a "German" shepherd and not a Mexican jumping Shepherd or a Japanese Ninja Shepherd. His straight up jumps and spinning catches is crazy. Im going to try and get some good air shots of him catching his toys...

Anyone else got some good shots of their GSD getting air?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

This isn't a particularly good shot, but I quit playing frisbee with her because I was worried about how high she was jumping.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)




----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's a couple:


















And here's a crazy little video I found looking for some jump shots. Sorry it's sideways- it was shot a LONG time ago:


HA! Sorry for the HUGE pics. I just resized them in Photobucket, so that change should take effect shortly.


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

Love all the shots! I've been teaching my dog to jump, hes getting pretty good at jumping up for the ball, but his landings still need some smoothing out. I get scared when he trys to jump too vertical or jump spin because he always looks like hes going to come down awkward. 

Wildo, your first picture is great! Your dog is getting so high!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Bomber said:


> I havnt got any good ones, but wow.. as Bomber is getting older (9.5 mo now) hes got some ups...i was wondering if he was really a "German" shepherd and not a Mexican jumping Shepherd or a Japanese Ninja Shepherd. His straight up jumps and spinning catches is crazy. Im going to try and get some good air shots of him catching his toys...
> 
> Anyone else got some good shots of their GSD getting air?


Debbie downer here
I wouldn't really encourage jumping like this for a young dog(or even an older one!).
Damage can occur easily when the dog lands. I try not to have my dog get air catching the frisbee or balls, even though he loves to jump. 
Please consider the consequences when the dog is 'spinning' or landing....it can be lifelong issues for that one good shot.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I never taught Strauss to jump for fizbees. Didn't even know he would until we moved to VA and he had the ability to do so. That said, sometimes he goes up for them, sometimes he doesn't.

These dogs are large, yes. And I don't encourage jumping in my very young dogs, but my dog has done things harder on his joints than jumping for a flying disc.

Strauss is two days past 7 years old in that first picture, and in the second, is closer to 7 than he is to 6.

BTW Wildo, I'm prrrreeetttty sure you stole my dog, lol


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

wildo said:


> Here's a couple:


OMG!!!! 
That's freaking hilarious!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't have many of him with all four paws up, but here's some of him jumping.


















This one is all air.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Veronica said:


>


Holy Bejezzus man, look at that dog, looks like he's just chillen there!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie playing ball


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Debbie downer is going to play!








































Because Karlo and Onyx are on the larger end of the spectrum, I try not to have them jump to get air...they can jump on the trampoline however, and over the SchH jump.
Last weekend at training, Karlo actually was carried around by the helper...it was an amazing sight to see, IMO! And it was safe, the most important thing. 
I'm not sure if anyone got a shot of it, but Karlo isn't one that gets twirled around on the sleeve, he's just too darn big!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Does jumping OUT count??


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Love the dock diving and snow jumpin shots!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Debbie downer here
> I wouldn't really encourage jumping like this for a young dog(or even an older one!).
> Damage can occur easily when the dog lands. I try not to have my dog get air catching the frisbee or balls, even though he loves to jump.
> Please consider the consequences when the dog is 'spinning' or landing....it can be lifelong issues for that one good shot.


Jumping happens, I think it is important to not encourage it and limit it as much as possible. I do not like him to jump and twist and if he's getting that amped up play ends. The water hose is not allowed near him anymore or he starts to think he can fly.:crazy:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Here's an old one:










And a new one  :










As you can see this is one of my husband's favorite tricks. I will have to tell him to give it a rest so he doesn't hurt Niko. Thank you for pointing that out Jane!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly is a known Ninja dog. I don't let her do everyday. Sometimes she will toss up her own toy and jump up and get it. She is petite, agile and fast. I sometimes I think she is part cat for landing on all fours. I always watch her when she jumps and lands to see if anything looks out of the ordinary.

Here are some shots of her ninja skills:


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

^^^ Jessie, those are some great shots!

just one from me


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Wait for blind 6:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Zahnburg said:


> Wait for blind 6:
> 
> YouTube - ‪Buck von der Zahnburg 2010 Northeast Regional Protection‬‏



Okay, I have to say, I laughed out loud pretty hard seeing that! I LOVED IT! LOL!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Okay, I have to say, I laughed out loud pretty hard seeing that! I LOVED IT! LOL!


Man- same here. I LOVE that video!! The music, the jumping at blind 6, the *unreal* bite on the send.... I just freaking love that video!


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Mike likes to jump:



























He's a really good jumper, but a TERRIBLE swimmer:


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Bomber (Dec 20, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Debbie downer here
> I wouldn't really encourage jumping like this for a young dog(or even an older one!).
> Damage can occur easily when the dog lands. I try not to have my dog get air catching the frisbee or balls, even though he loves to jump.
> Please consider the consequences when the dog is 'spinning' or landing....it can be lifelong issues for that one good shot.


I agree w/ you. I play catch with his little toy in the living room, up untill a couple months ago hed run after it. Now he stands closer and wants to leap through the air to get it. He wants to jump. His first jumps outside he leaped straight up and fell over backwards. I was shocked... I never had a GSD, just Great danes, and never knew they jumped like this. He's honed in his skills and is very good now...ninja like. I was worried and I dont get him to jump outside. Mainly in my living room and he just stands up basically. Eevry once in awhile he'll pull off a maneuver though.


Nice pics everyone.... i think they are so funny! lol.


----------

